# SCADA.NET Konzept



## seeba (25 September 2005)

*Hallo*,
ich wollte euch mal mein Konzept zu SCADA.NET vorstellen und würde euch bitten Anregungen/Bemerkungen rein zum Konzept zu machen. Es ist teilweise schon umgesetzt, aber muss jetzt alles noch auf einen sauberen Stand gebracht werden. Das ganze wird unter GPL stehen und somit für jeden erhältlich sein!







*Gruß Sebastian* und entschuldigt bitte die Farben, werde beim nächsten andere verwenden, aber im Editor sah's hübscher aus!


----------



## Josef (26 September 2005)

*Bild zu groß!*

Hallo seeba,

Mir fällt auf das das Bild von deinem Konzept etwas
zu groß geworden ist, ich kann es ohne zu scrollen
nicht im ganzen auf dem Bildschirm sehen. 

mfg
Josef


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

*Re: Bild zu groß!*



			
				Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo seeba,
> 
> Mir fällt auf das das Bild von deinem Konzept etwas
> zu groß geworden ist, ich kann es ohne zu scrollen
> ...



Werde ich korrigieren... In meinem TFT sah es ziemlich klein aus 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

Besteht tatsächlich keinerlei Interesse?    Nagut... dann behalt ich es  :?


----------



## Josef (26 September 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht tatsächlich keinerlei Interesse?    Nagut... dann behalt ich es  :?



Hallo seeba,

Bei mir würde schon interesse bestehen, aber mit .NET kann ich leider
nichts anfangen da ich Mac OS 10.4 habe.   
Ich denke mal wenn du es gleich unter die GPL setzt vielleicht meldet 
sich dann eher jemand, denn wenn du es nur versprichst das du es unter
der GPL vertreibst besteht halt die Gefar das du dein Versprechen
nicht hälst. Es gibt da denn Spruch "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist
besser).

mfg
Josef


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Josef,
da hast du generell recht, allerdings muss ich es ja unter GPL stellen, da ich Open Source Treiber einbauen werde (rllib und libnodave).

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 September 2005)

Hallo,
also ich bin erstaunt, das Du so ein Projekt alleine angehst, ist doch sehr umfangreich, und ich wäre auf die erste Version gespannt, da Du auch mit OPC arbeitest ist das Systemunabhängig oder?und die anbindung an Mysql finde ich sehr interessant.Wie gesagt mein Interesse ist sehr groß  .


----------



## seeba (26 September 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also ich bin erstaunt, das Du so ein Projekt alleine angehst, ist doch sehr umfangreich, und ich wäre auf die erste Version gespannt, da Du auch mit OPC arbeitest ist das Systemunabhängig oder?und die anbindung an Mysql finde ich sehr interessant.Wie gesagt mein Interesse ist sehr groß  .



Grundsätzlich läuft es unter Mono (Linux). Da der Data Provider allerdings COM Objekte benutzt, läuft OPC nicht. Dazu muss ich noch die OPC-XML Schnittstelle komplettieren.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2005)

Mich interessiert das Ganze schon, bin aber immer noch bei Delphi 7 und noch nicht auf .Net umgestiegen. Daher kann ich erstmal nur auf deine ersten Ergebnisse warten und mich derweil, vesuchen mit MONO zu beschäftigen.


----------



## BPlagens (27 September 2005)

*hi!*

hallo!

also ich finde das ganze auch sehr interessant!

was geht denn schon?

cu


----------



## seeba (27 September 2005)

*Re: hi!*



			
				BPlagens schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> also ich finde das ganze auch sehr interessant!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
derzeit funktioniert als Treiber nur OPC DA 2.05 & 3.0! Die Core Schnittstelle ist fertig und Archiver und Grapher funktionieren auch! Am Alarm Managment arbeite ich gerade. Und über eine VB.NET 2005 Express Integration denke ich nach!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## BPlagens (27 September 2005)

klingt ja schon ganz interessant! 

wie stellst du dir das mitarbeiten vor?
denkst du an eine lösung bei http://sourceforge.net/index.php ?

mann müsste ja mal an deine sourcen kommen um zu sehen "was und wie".

selber habe ich das problem, dass ich nur aus der dos/win welt komme und da auch noch nichts mit .NET gemacht habe (mir ist das framework einfach immer zu groß im vergleich zum eigentlichen programm).

frohes schaffen!
cu


----------



## seeba (27 September 2005)

BPlagens schrieb:
			
		

> klingt ja schon ganz interessant!
> 
> wie stellst du dir das mitarbeiten vor?
> denkst du an eine lösung bei http://sourceforge.net/index.php ?
> ...



Nein, ich habe meinen eigenen SVN Server...  :lol:  CVS gefällt mir einfach nicht! Wenn du willst kann ich dir Zugang zu den Konzeptunterlagen geben und du kannst dir dann anschauen, was zu tun wäre!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## BPlagens (27 September 2005)

bin zwar grade ordentlich im stress, aber einen kleinen blick würde ich schon gerne mal wagen! 

danke
cu


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

http://www.sharpscada.com/ -> Zugriff nicht erlaubt! 

behälst du es jetzt doch für dich oder arbeitest du gerade an der kommerzialisierung?


----------

